# What size Plow Maxx?



## plowin-fire (Jan 31, 2011)

Have a Cat 262C with snow tires. Replacing a 10ft Kage. Looking at the 8-13. Or would I be capable of a bigger unit? Like a 8-14 with the 36" moldboard? Or wider?


----------



## Mark Oomkes (Dec 10, 2000)

The 8-13 works great on our S650, not really sure if that's comparable to a 262C. Started oof the year with heavier snows--specially since the ground had zero frost in it--and it worked good. Not sure if'n I would go bigger. But you are a bit colder than us most of the time.


----------



## plowin-fire (Jan 31, 2011)

S650 is a little smaller than a 262C.


----------



## John_DeereGreen (Jan 2, 2011)

We've got an S750 Bobcat with 8-13 Liveedge on it and I personally wouldn't go any bigger.


----------



## plowin-fire (Jan 31, 2011)

Going with an 8-13. Now to decide between standard and live edge....


----------



## Mark Oomkes (Dec 10, 2000)

There is no question betwixt the 2.


----------



## plowin-fire (Jan 31, 2011)

Except the added cost.....


----------



## Mark Oomkes (Dec 10, 2000)

plowin-fire said:


> Except the added cost.....


Yes, there is an added cost, but the results are absolutely amazing. Just look at the videos that Paul has been posting.


----------



## Defcon 5 (Mar 20, 2014)

It's funny....Guys on here endlessly complain about customers going with the cheapest service provider...But yet when it comes to equipment decisions they do the same thing...It's the old adage...You get what you pay for....Spend the extra money up front...It will pay for itself 5 fold down the road...


----------



## Mark Oomkes (Dec 10, 2000)

Defcon 5 said:


> It's funny....Guys on here endlessly complain about customers going with the cheapest service provider...But yet when it comes to equipment decisions they do the same thing...It's the old adage...You get what you pay for....Spend the extra money up front...It will pay for itself 5 fold down the road...


And saving $3.00 by going to WallyWorld or HomeCheapo.

I'm all about getting my money's worth, but also supporting the local guy as much as possible.

I'm also trying to provide the best product\service available to my customers. Rubber edges are Flintstones technology, just like chain lifts. Steel edges are much better. Sectional steel edges like MP, Arctic, etc are the latest and greatest.

Expensive, absolutely.

Worth the extra cost? No doubt in my mind.


----------



## plowin-fire (Jan 31, 2011)

See what the quotes come back as.


----------

